# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Office 365 за полцены!

## olejah

Только до 1 июля 2017 года компания Softline предлагает Вам сэкономить до 50% стоимости Office 365 и выбрать подходящий тариф для вашей компании – оформите подписку Microsoft Office 365 через сайт Softline и получите 50% стоимости в подарок!

Office 365 – это:

Набор стандартных приложений Office в облаке Microsoft с возможностью локальной установки.Доступ к корпоративным сервисам: Exchange online, Skype for Business, One Drive.Возможность помесячной оплаты.Гибкость в управлении количеством лицензий.Мобильность.Надежное хранение данных и обеспечение их полной конфиденциальности.Отсутствие необходимости в богатом опыте в сфере IT для внедрения и администрирования Office 365.Регулярные обновления функционала, уже включенные в план подписки Office 365.

*Купить по выгодной цене сейчас!*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Используй лучшее https://ru.libreoffice.org/download/

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Aleksandra*, Я бы с радостью, отличный офисный пакет. 
Но всё рушится как только возникает необходимость отправить документ кому-либо. 
К сожалению, MS Office это стандарт и пока это так, приходится мириться.

Надо отметить, что в вопросе поддержки MS Office файлов LibreOffice старается как может.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Но всё рушится как только возникает необходимость отправить документ кому-либо.


Неправда Ваша  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Семь лет без виндового офиса - вообще без проблем: документы отправить/получить, создать/отредактировать. В 99,9% процентов случаев (когда граждане не извращаются с форматированием) поработать с мелкомягким документом не вызывает никаких затруднений.

----------


## olejah

Ну почему сразу "неправда"? Человек просто описал свой опыт, у каждого здесь правда своя.
Юзая OpenOffice, я, например, редко, но сталкиваюсь с какими-то конфликтами форматов. Это не критично, просто это надо учитывать.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> когда граждане не извращаются с форматированием


Конечно, если речь идет о простых документах вроде заявлений и форм, то проблем не будет. Но для документов со сложным форматированием, списками и перекрестными ссылками сложности возникнут гарантированно.

----------


## chendoro

> Используй лучшее https://ru.libreoffice.org/download/
Libre/Open сильно тормозят, особенно на таблицах. Из бесплатных самое оптимальное решение - WPS Office. Работает гораздо быстрее чем Libre и поддерживает doc, docx, xls, xlsx на порядок лучше.

----------


## MASHAKa

а у меня стоит бесплатный офис  OpenOffice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

